#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  National Parks "System"

## pereger

Hallo everybody,
thanks for filling this forum with golden infos, it's a real treasure.

Now, I plan to go to Thailand and I ask you: can I stay for an extended period in a National Park? I mean like one month non-stop? I'm thinking of camping (my own gear) at Tarutao Marine Park.
I'm confused, because of the "advanced reservation" thing (is it required? Can't I just do it day-to-day at the park headquarters?), and because I only read about short (1, 2, 3 days) travelers' stays on the forum. I mean, what's pushing you away... it looks like paradise to me (mosquitos? crocodiles?...)
Will I be looked upon as 'crazy" (by the rangers) after the first ten days?

 :Confused: 

Second question: anyone's been at Tarutao? How is it? Is it full of people in the weekends? I read you can camp at "wild beaches" like Ao Son, where "you'll need to be completely self-sufficient" (Lonely Planet wording)... like there's not even water I guess?

thanks

----------


## pangsida

> I mean like one month non-stop?


1) You can stay as long as you want
2) Advanced reservations are for accommodation bookings, you can book them onsite also on an as available basis.
3) Sorry never been to Turatao so have no experiences with it.

----------


## SEA Traveler

as I recall, Turatao used to be an Alcatraz sort of place....  also wern't the pirates very promenent in that area?  never been but did some readin on that island.  it is off the beaten path for most people though.

----------

